

An Introduction to Angular for Backbone developers - Lazare
https://koglerjs.com/verbiage/angular

======
kilemensi
I couldn't agree more with this article.

For all the Angular.JS beauty and promises, I can't get past their decision of
'extend' a document mark-up language (HTML) into a 'full' programming language
with loops, flow control, etc.

We might as well start developing browsers of the future in which the script
(be it JavaScript, Dart, etc) get served first and then the script loads the
HTML if we feel web apps are now the first class citizen of the browser and
static documents second. But merging the two... I just don't grokk it.

